# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Chubby frogs?

## SkinkyDinker

Now that I have  a free 10G ( :Frown: ) I was thinking of getting 2 chubby frogs. Are they good pets? How should you care for them? Thanks everyone. 

R.I.P Bubble  :Frown:

----------


## Kurt

I have never kept this species, but I would assume that their care is similar to a toad or tomato frog.

----------


## Terry

I am not much into using popular names because they can lead to confusion. Chubby frogs are from Asia and known popularly as Malaysian painted toad or scientifically as _Kaloula pulchra_. I have also seen them labeled as the Asian bullfrog. They are stout, little frogs that are quite active. They are prone to parasitic infection, you may want to take a fecal sample to your vet for analysis. Be cautious when handling them, they do secrete a toxic substance from their skin that may be harmful to other pets or even yourself. It is most likely that these toxins are present in freshly acquired, wild caught frogs and their toxin may slowly decrease over time. These frogs are related to the red banded rubber frog (_Phrynomantis bifasciatus_) of Africa, which also has a potent toxin.

Keeping them is really easy. Use a moss or synthetic foam substrate, large shallow pan for bathing and plenty of hiding places. Mist the terrarium twice daily and keep the temperature around 75 degrees (F), although there is one species that prefers it cool (around 67 degrees). Feed small insects, like ants and termites. Small mealworms, crickets and waxworms will also do. Dust food items with a multivitamin powder. Good luck and have fun watching these enjoyable frogs!

----------


## SkinkyDinker

Thanks for the answers  :Smile: 
Can I keep 2 in a 10G?

----------


## Kurt

I would think so.

----------


## Terry

2 in a 10g should be OK, however bigger is better. Smaller frogs seem to be more active and territorial. To avoid any fighting, make sure you have plenty of hiding places.

----------

